# Mid cycle FSH results



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

I recently had my first fertility tests and now I'm a little confused because all the timings seem to be off, so now I'm unsure whether they are showing an accurate picture of my fertility or not.

I had all tests done with the NHS (amh, fsh, progesterone etc) on day 12 of my 28 day cycle (probably on or very near to ovulation for me).  My progesterone results came back low and the doctor realised that they were taken on the wrong day, I had them taken again on day 21 and they came back as 18 (may show ovulating, I think).

I think that AMH can be tested at any time but it is my FSH that worries me.  Shouldn't that be taken on day 2-3 and not day 12?

The nurse flashed up an expected range really quickly, and with not enough time for me to write it down, when she gave me my results and I think that my FSH at 7.8 comes up as normal for mid-cycle.  Is that as accurate a result as day 2-3 though?  Also, does that mean that I could expect my FSH to be even lower for the day 2-3 results ........ and isn't that a good thing?  Does any of this even matter if my AMH is low anyway (6)?

Oh, numbers, numbers, numbers.  I am so confused with it all!  My doctor is super unhelpful and doesn't want to see me again until we have my DH's second sperm analysis results (still waiting on a date), hence the questions...

Thank you!


----------



## Molly99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Argh, we've just found out that it will be another 6 weeks before my husband's sperm analysis test...... can anyone help with this in the meantime??


----------

